# Tweeters straight off head unit



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

I have the eBay Alpine tweeters and a pioneer avh4800. Would it be possible to run the tweeters straight from the head unit to free up the amp channels for a three way set up so I could add some small midrange speakers?


----------



## neuspeedescort (Feb 23, 2010)

if they did come with crossovers use them. other then that there would be no real issues.


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

You could as long as you ran a filter cap, you could even use Lpads to adjust attenuation, but You'll be lucky to get 10 WRMS of unclipped power out of that HU. Might be a bit more. But I can see it being much more. Can it be done yes, would I do it, personally no.


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Like MMiller mentioned, you will not have much actual power going to the tweeters. No if you are running a very low powered amp that may not be so bad of a thing. In most cases, however, you would be severely limiting your overall system output.


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

Ok. Sounds like this isn't a good idea.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

AVH-X4800BS - DVD Receiver with 7" Motorized Display, Bluetooth®, Siri® Eyes Free, SiriusXM-Ready™, Spotify®, and AppRadio One™ | Pioneer Electronics USA

Is it this one? If it is, it has Pioneers 3way network mode, or if it's a similar model number, its worth checking to see if it has network.

If so, and funds are tight, its worth a try. The network will look after the crossovers, and I think we sometimes go a little powerhungry on this site!

To give you an idea, my entire system is 330watts rms. That's a little power pack amp running 4x45watts to tweets and midbasses, and two 75watt rms active "subs" (each "sub" has a 5x8" square woofer in it). The system is in a relatively noisey mid-engined soft top, doors are well deadened but no MLV. While I'm sure more power and headroom would make it better, it rocks! Compared to a couple of Bose systems (I know, Blows) and any regular OEM system, it is mega!

Just a thought, because a cheap but efficient set of components running actively off head unit power would probably be a huge improvement on almost any OEM system, especially with some solid deadening.


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

Vx220 said:


> AVH-X4800BS - DVD Receiver with 7" Motorized Display, Bluetooth®, Siri® Eyes Free, SiriusXM-Ready?, Spotify®, and AppRadio One? | Pioneer Electronics USA
> 
> Is it this one? If it is, it has Pioneers 3way network mode, or if it's a similar model number, its worth checking to see if it has network.
> 
> ...


 Yep that's the one. I'm not sure but I believe that the crossover only works when it's coming from the amplifier input. In other words, if I unhook the front input and hook the tweeters straight to the unit I think I loose the crossover and only have basic functions like balance, fade and eq. Not exactly sure but I think that's what happens. I might try anyway just for gits and shiggles.


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Aslmx said:


> Yep that's the one. I'm not sure but I believe that the crossover only works when it's coming from the amplifier input. In other words, if I unhook the front input and hook the tweeters straight to the unit I think I loose the crossover and only have basic functions like balance, fade and eq. Not exactly sure but I think that's what happens. I might try anyway just for gits and shiggles.


IIRC network mode will work on the internal amplified channels. Front L/R would be high passed, Rear L/R band passed and line level sub out low passed. I would read the manual to be sure before you fry some tweeters though. I was thinking of trying this myself in my girlfriends car as she isn't the audiophile I am but still wants more than the deck amp can deliver.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

I know the DEH80PRS does allow you to run deck power and apply network mode, I guess the way to check is run your cables temporarily and connect a set of mids or co-ax speakers and see if get a tweeter signal or more?

Just re-read your opening post, are you trying to run a three-way (i.e. tweet/mid/midbass up front and a sub) or a two-way (tweet and midbass up front and a sub)?

If it just the two-way, I think you'll be fine, but test the tweeter high pass first!


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...A0FCE8D6656B01D5AEADA0FCE8D6656B0&FORM=VRDGAR

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...FB9E90497E9DFB1A651DFB9E90497E9DF&FORM=VRDGAR

Maybe have a watch of these, regarding network mode on your H/U. Keep us updated. There's another current thread on here about running a two-way active (from a DEH80PRS) that might be helpful once you get going


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Network or standard mode on the 80PRS works on the internal amp simultaneously. 

There's no problem with using the deck to power tweeters while using an amp for the rest (2-way that is) unless you're a headroom hog or the tweeters are inefficient. IE... yes you can get away with deck power for tweets if you aren't running big power to the mids and are crossing in the mid to tweeter area fairly high (say 4khz?). This topic has been debating for decades it seems with neither side proving the other wrong in practice because there's too many variances in real world use. 

Deck power would be fine to mate with an amp rated only to 75 watts to the mids, you're on a budget, and are trying to maximize your options. 10-15% (actual tweeter's use) of that would be what? 7.5-10 watts. CEA rated power for the headunit's amp is 14rms & 50 peak (yes peak does matter if you're figuring in average power) meaning you do have a tad bit of headroom power there. Now if you want more headroom, sure get an amp, but it isn't entirely necessary. Personally, I'd rather use deck power for tweets and be able to fully tune the system than to add more power but are stuck with passives.


----------



## MikeS (May 23, 2015)

I have been running tweeters off the deck for about two years.
The amp in 80prs which I have is not as "clear" as external but the difference is not very big. It gets loud enough and more.. I'm still going to rewire everything to external amp just because I have amps I want to use.. if there is 3way network mode in the deck, do not use passives.


----------



## mhubeny180sx (May 8, 2017)

MikeS said:


> I have been running tweeters off the deck for about two years.
> The amp in 80prs which I have is not as "clear" as external but the difference is not very big. It gets loud enough and more.. I'm still going to rewire everything to external amp just because I have amps I want to use.. if there is 3way network mode in the deck, do not use passives.


ty, helped me too


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

My idea will not work anyway because I wanted to use the tweeter channel from the head unit to run a midrange and that channel will only play 2.5 k - 5k and I would be needing 250- 2000hz. I don't see a way to run a tweet , mid, midbass and sub without a dsp. Any ideas that I'm not thinking of? I have a kenwood xr900.5 installed now but I think I'm lacking some music in the midrange section.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Aslmx said:


> My idea will not work anyway because I wanted to use the tweeter channel from the head unit to run a midrange and that channel will only play 2.5 k - 5k and I would be needing 250- 2000hz. I don't see a way to run a tweet , mid, midbass and sub without a dsp. Any ideas that I'm not thinking of? I have a kenwood xr900.5 installed now but I think I'm lacking some music in the midrange section.


Better to have a good two-way than a bodged three-way

You could split the mid output of the 80PRS using a 4channel amp that has a suitable midrange crossover? But you'll be compromising on your TA.

Have you RTA'd your current system, even just using your phone? It can show you where you're "missing" sound, and would be a lot of help


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

Vx220 said:


> Aslmx said:
> 
> 
> > My idea will not work anyway because I wanted to use the tweeter channel from the head unit to run a midrange and that channel will only play 2.5 k - 5k and I would be needing 250- 2000hz. I don't see a way to run a tweet , mid, midbass and sub without a dsp. Any ideas that I'm not thinking of? I have a kenwood xr900.5 installed now but I think I'm lacking some music in the midrange section.
> ...


 Is this an app I have to get? Can you explain it please?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Power is cheap. Get a real amp for your tweeters. Soundstream Picasso Nano and PPI Ion amps can be had for dirt cheap and are a dandy of an amp. And they're TINY.


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Power is cheap. Get a real amp for your tweeters. Soundstream Picasso Nano and PPI Ion amps can be had for dirt cheap and are a dandy of an amp. And they're TINY.


 I have the power. I was just trying to figure out a way to run a 4- way system without a dsp but it's not adding up.


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Aslmx said:


> Is this an app I have to get? Can you explain it please?


https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...0E151BD7E111EA6A32D50E151BD7E111E&FORM=VRDGAR

Watch this series of videos, then get an RTA app for your phone, and if possible a Dayton Audio IMM6 microphone for a more accurate result

Also, the top three sticky threads here...

How-To Articles Provided by our members - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum

...are well worth a read. Lots of information, but worth it


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

Vx220 said:


> Aslmx said:
> 
> 
> > Is this an app I have to get? Can you explain it please?
> ...


 Will do. Thanks


----------



## Vx220 (Nov 30, 2015)

Aslmx said:


> Will do. Thanks


No probs

What I did with my DEH80PRS, was set TA using this site...

http://tracerite.com/calc.html

...then sat in the car with the IMM6 trying to get my l+r tweets sounding and measuring the same from the drivers seat, then did the same for the mids, then mids and tweets together, using pink noise.

This shows up the effects of reflections and being on or off axis, and using the l+r EQ on the 80PRS you can get them pretty good (you'll only be able to use individual speaker levels but it still makes a difference)

Good luck


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

Vx220 said:


> Aslmx said:
> 
> 
> > Will do. Thanks
> ...


 I was wondering, does time alignment work different if your hearing is different from one ear to the other? I mean all time alignment does is increase and decrease the volume of each speaker right?


----------



## LostnEye (Feb 18, 2016)

Aslmx said:


> I was wondering, does time alignment work different if your hearing is different from one ear to the other? I mean all time alignment does is increase and decrease the volume of each speaker right?


That is level matching. Time alignment corrects for the fact that speakers are not the same distance from your head and therefore sound will not arrive at your eyes at the same time.


----------



## energizedsbs (Dec 11, 2007)

Just watched this the other day it may help. 
https://youtu.be/TBHWqtWDObY


----------



## Aslmx (Jan 10, 2017)

energizedsbs said:


> Just watched this the other day it may help.
> https://youtu.be/TBHWqtWDObY


 That was very informative. Thanks


----------

